# 2008 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Photos.. Runaway Pictures



## skloter (23 Nov. 2008)

Izabel Goulart

complete set: 
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/d68130966427e5035fed29e6d2a8fc5b/






Marissa Miller

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/5f72f42f5d6a659eb9afc6ee28242b7d/







Selita Ebanks

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/6db6bcc736b584ce67e8002f40bc523a/








Angela Lindvall

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/1acb4992830893ca763ac2e0335ce3a9/






Alessandra Ambrosio

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/eecc85e594faeb87aeba7728a7da49f7/







Karolina Kurkova

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/555136e30f98cb74f27902512a9b3e45/






Carmen Kass

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/dd3ddd6cb9ded74709173be2f4aea48c/






Miranda Kerr

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/3f17dc60876df8757720ba58a5001a5d/






Doutzen Kroes

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/39a2cb705aa12186fb3777790d217616/






Ana Beatriz Barros

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/1ce8dbb21746f4aeedb5d9c9f530f5be/






Adriana Lima

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/121b031d63ab479a3193787b7a04414f/






Heidi Klum

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/02a0c6a290f6740bc0248d1665a9407a/






Angels Group Photos
Selita Ebanks, Alessandra Ambrosio, Doutzen Kroes, Heidi Klum, Adriana Lima, Marisa Miller, Doutzen Kroes, Behati Prinsloo and Miranda Kerr

complete set:
http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/f974ee1d174caac9bd8d52c929fa0c65/


----------



## jazz (23 Nov. 2008)

Super Schön Danke


----------



## armin (23 Nov. 2008)

:thx:da ich ein großer Liebhaber dieser Modeschauen bin und es bei diesen Damen auch nicht schwer ist sich zu begeistern, bedanke ich mich sehr für diesen tollen Post,,tolle Arbeit:3dthumbup:


----------



## zokko (24 Nov. 2008)

hammer !!!


----------



## Buterfly (24 Nov. 2008)

Klasse Posting
:thx:


----------



## Stevy24 (25 Nov. 2008)

Vielen DanK! Die show ist immer wieder ein Hingucker


----------



## Safarimaus (27 Nov. 2008)

Super super Bilder!

Frage mich, wie lange Heidi noch mitläuft...


----------



## General (4 Dez. 2008)

Danke für die hübschen Girl


----------



## Pice (10 Dez. 2008)

estupendas galeria

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## edelmann (13 Apr. 2009)

great, great great, merci


----------



## figo7 (21 Apr. 2009)

die sind der bunsenbrenner  sehen auch alle ähnlich irgendwie... sind alle perfekt halt 1a


----------



## romanderl (24 Apr. 2009)

vielen dank für dieses heiße set!


----------



## aron66 (26 Mai 2009)

thx a lot


----------



## edelmann (16 Aug. 2009)

sexy girls, besten dank


----------



## Katzun (16 Aug. 2009)

firma dankt!:thumbup:


----------



## xxsurfer (27 Sep. 2009)

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Collection....


----------



## koftus89 (6 Okt. 2012)

toll. danke sehr.


----------



## Wender (18 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Frauen, tolle Show, tolle Fotos!


----------



## Paybackmax (20 Okt. 2012)

Danke, und vor allem so schön übersichtlich!


----------



## leckerschmecker (26 Okt. 2012)

Grandioser Eintrag!!!


----------



## shanialover (6 Nov. 2012)

Freue mich schon auf die neue Show!


----------



## Punisher (6 Mai 2013)

Danke vielmals


----------



## okidoki (5 Sep. 2013)

Wow, gab ja einiges zu "entdecken" bei der Show: 
So zeigt Miranda Kerr im gelben Slip einen tiefen Cameltoe, ebenso wie im blauen, nur dass man hier noch zwei Sachen bewundern darf: Erstens ist dieser praktisch durchsichtig, so dass man schön erkennt, dass Miranda einen Schamhaarstreifen auf ihrer Muschi trägt und zudem kann man ihre rasierten Schamlippen sehr gut erkennen. Zweitens rutscht ihr auf einem der hinteren Bilder der Ansatz ihres linken Nippels heraus.
Angela Lindvall und Adriana Lima hingegen zeigen uns in ihren teils sehr durchsichtigen Slips, was typischer für Models und ihre Intimbereiche ist: eine komplett haarlose Scham. Adriana scheint sich jedoch nicht direkt vor der Show rasiert zu haben, denn man kann deutlich Stoppel rund um ihre Muschi erkennen. Auch deutlich erkennen, und das ist erfreulicher, kann man jedoch ihre Schamlippen. 
Auch einiges zu sehen gibt es bei Doutzen Kroes, zum einen ist ihr grüner Slip nicht gerade groß und man erkennt einen großen Teil ihres Intimbereiches (jedoch nichts Erwähnenswärtes), zum anderen scheint ihr roter BH um einiges zu groß zu sein, weshalb ihr dunkler Nippel ganz zu sehen ist  .
Und zu guter letzt unser USA-Export Heidi Klum: Die lässt zwar nichts rausrutschen, und sie trägt auch nichts ganz Durchsichtiges, aber im grünen Slip bekommen wir einen tollen hautengen Cameltoe von ihr zu sehen  .


----------



## Terenc (12 Sep. 2013)

Einfach spitze


----------



## gugger2002 (14 Sep. 2013)

coole Bilder. THX


----------



## bfinch7 (15 Sep. 2013)

Liebe Adriana Lima. danke


----------



## Davidoff1 (7 Nov. 2013)

Nochmal an okidoki: Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass man bei Keidi Klum in dem grünen Outfit Schaamhaare durchschimmern sieht...?


----------



## okidoki (23 Nov. 2013)

Hier nochmal alle Fotos, wo es etwas zu "entdecken" gibt 


skloter schrieb:


> Miranda Kerr
> 
> Leichter Cameltoe:
> 1
> ...


----------



## face55face (27 Nov. 2013)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## lumade55 (20 Dez. 2013)

Mode ist schön


----------



## krajzi (31 Jan. 2014)

da ich ein großer Liebhaber dieser Modeschauen bin und es bei diesen Damen auch nicht schwer ist sich zu begeistern, bedanke ich mich sehr für diesen tollen Post,,tolle Arbeit


----------



## alialu (31 Jan. 2014)

hammer geil


----------



## jimmorrison73 (12 Feb. 2014)

super gemacht. Danke


----------



## dingenskirchen (12 Feb. 2014)

Top Beitrag danke


----------



## flippo1976 (14 Feb. 2014)

Das ist die Show der Shows. Danke


----------



## HyBuRA (23 Feb. 2014)

Wahnsinn, danke!!


----------



## lala123 (23 Feb. 2014)

vielen dank


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Definitely angels.


----------



## byrdmantx22 (4 Juni 2014)

I had never heard of that Carmen Kass before she looks great.


----------



## heyho22 (4 Juni 2014)

boah ...schöne Bilder  :thx:


----------



## hn12 (4 Juni 2014)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

Danke,danke!


----------



## weazel32 (14 Juli 2014)

danke für die sammlung


----------



## helmutk (17 Juli 2014)

das ist der wahnsinn, vielen dank für die mühe.


----------



## milizioner (28 Juli 2014)

mir fließen gleich die Tränen! ich habe meine Freundin schon so oft versucht zu überreden so etwas anzuziehen, aber sie weigert sich einfach immer:angry: mal sehen am 12.08 hat sie Geburtstag und da ich mir nicht leisten kann, dass sie einfach Victoria Secret Unterwäsche weg schmeißt habe ich ersteinmal bei dessoustraum bestellt. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und sie gewöhnt sich das an, so etwas öfter zu tragen  wäre ein Traum!


----------



## necronamic (31 Juli 2014)

sehr schön anzusehen, danke Dir!


----------



## pimpf2 (6 Sep. 2014)

Was für ein Post!


----------



## daone (25 Okt. 2014)

absoluter hammer


----------



## toulouse2 (1 März 2015)

true godesses thanks


----------



## seper (30 März 2015)

Ein Top-Beitrag. Herzlichen Dank!!!!


----------



## Desidude007 (4 Apr. 2015)

Love Victoria Secrets


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

danke danke danke


----------



## Frenchman (10 Nov. 2018)

okidoki schrieb:


> Hier nochmal alle Fotos, wo es etwas zu "entdecken" gibt



Top Zusammenstellung, danke!


----------



## rasha91 (10 Nov. 2018)

dank je wel!


----------



## guboboxu (21 Mai 2020)

danke für den schönen post


----------

